# Hedgehog Easter Candy!



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I found the CUTEST Easter candy at Walmart~ Hedgehog Candy!!
Here is Miss Muffet posing with the hedgehog lollipops, chocolate, marshmallow pop and cookie (and jelly beans in a hedgehog flip-flop not pictured)!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol Those are awesome candies  Miss Muffet is such a cutie too and is a good model


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the hedgehog candies! I was very upset to find out that practically everything else they sold in that "series" thing *didn't* have the hedgie, though. It's like, okay, have a chick/rabbit/squirrel/owl/hedgehog candy, and want a mug too? Have a chick/rabbit/squirrel/owl! What, you want the hedgehog? That's silly, we didn't make one because they weren't good enough. :roll: I wanted a hedgie mug! :lol:


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> I love the hedgehog candies! I was very upset to find out that practically everything else they sold in that "series" thing *didn't* have the hedgie, though. It's like, okay, have a chick/rabbit/squirrel/owl/hedgehog candy, and want a mug too? Have a chick/rabbit/squirrel/owl! What, you want the hedgehog? That's silly, we didn't make one because they weren't good enough. :roll: I wanted a hedgie mug! :lol:


LOL ditto on the hedgie mug!!! I kept looking and digging through the shelves thinking I must have missed it~ but alas...no hedgie mug!  So now will be the true test to see how long we can last without actually eating the cute candies! I did end up buying the same things in multiple colors too...just because! :lol:

Thanks Hedgieonboard! Though she had just gotten a bath and was more concerned with digging through the piles of blankets we had on the bed than investigating the candy! She found such a good snuggle spot that I had to take all of the covers off the bed to find her~ silly thing!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

lol Im picturing that and smiling. She probably picked a spot that was the hardest to, mine is all about blankets too but will try getting into a pillowcase if he can lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgehogs and candy are a good combo! :lol: Yum, chocolate!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

those cookies taste like chalk unfortunately. the gummies were good though.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

nationofamanda said:


> those cookies taste like chalk unfortunately.


  Darn, I like cookies.


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I received the gummy and milk chocolate packs and I felt so guilty eating the hedgies but I knew if I did not eat them they would be secretly put in trash.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I was looking for the mug too! The other people were looking at me weird for digging through all the shelves. haha! I didn't buy the candy because I knew I'd feel sick eating it.


----------



## HedgehogCute (Mar 17, 2010)

So Cute :mrgreen:


----------

